# This would be my kind of Mini



## Swift (Mar 23, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Right... imagine yourself sitting in the driver seat in this picture.


----------



## Swift (Mar 23, 2007)

Griffoun said:


> Right... imagine yourself sitting in the driver seat in this picture.


LOL. Point taken. But you know what I mean. :rofl:


----------



## girlracer07 (Jun 12, 2007)

Griffoun said:


> Right... imagine yourself sitting in the driver seat in this picture.


that's awesome!!LOL..:rofl: 
how could you fit yourself in there..:rofl:


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

you'd go cross-eyed....


----------



## Laoch (Sep 21, 2006)

No not really Javelina! Actually not at all!!! :thumbdwn::thumbdwn::thumbdwn: :stickpoke


----------



## My08535i (May 16, 2007)

Didnt know if you guys saw, theres some used minis for sale in the site sponsors section of the forum.


----------



## Swift (Mar 23, 2007)

My08535i said:


> Didnt know if you guys saw, theres some used minis for sale in the site sponsors section of the forum.


I would never actually consider purchasing one.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2007)

:rofl:


----------

